# New Aspire Tritan Tank



## SAVapeGear (18/6/15)

Hi All

Have a look at the new Tritan Tank from Aspire:

http://www.aspirecig.com/products/triton/triton214.html


----------



## stevie g (18/6/15)

Lots of engineering went into that attie.


----------



## deepest (18/6/15)

I can see this below causing a lot of confusion. NI200 coils use blue o-rings already for most of the manufacturers.

"• Using traditional kanthal this coil is suitable for mouth to lung vaping, encoded with a blue gasket"


----------



## Andre (18/6/15)

Also posted here yesterday: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-aspire-triton.t12387/


----------



## Smoky Jordan (18/6/15)

I wonder which vendor will have it on pre-order first.... mmmmmm


----------

